# Bessacarr E765 2009 ish



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Bessacarr E765 2009 ish owners past or present

I would like your opinions / comments positive or negative on owning what we have identified as a potential new motorhome for us

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely someone has an opinion on these motorhomes.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

I've asked the question over on Swift Talk but AFAIK, you have to enter certain MH details like the VIN no. to register. If anything gets posted on ST, I'll paste it on here.


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*765*

Hi

I had a 2010 model 765 and the layout is very spacious indeed, nice motorhome well recommended.


----------



## aps1 (Apr 27, 2009)

we've got a 540 on a 58 plate, which we've had for nearly 6 years.

the design is great, but, the workmanship left something to be desired and I now regularly go round re-sticking the wood veneer. 

originally we had a lot of work done under warranty including 2 new hab. doors and electrics, but after that all was fine.

adrian


----------



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

deefordog said:


> I've asked the question over on Swift Talk but AFAIK, you have to enter certain MH details like the VIN no. to register. If anything gets posted on ST, I'll paste it on here.


Thank you for that Deefordog, any info appreciated.

Sideways86, seeing that you have progressed to a tri axle I don't suppose you had a problem with the vehicles size?,

also did you have the Bessacarr before the Voyager as the Voyager 680FB is also on our possible list, and out of the two which one in your opinion would have been the better finished / quality?

sorry for the questions but we like all the advice we can get!

I'm aware that alot of folks don't have a good word to say about Swift constructed vans, BUT as they are the largest manufacturer you don't get to be that constructing rubbish!,

yes due to the sheer no of units produced some will have problems but if the whole manufacturing process was flawed surely there popularity would end?

Andy


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

outnabout said:


> I'm aware that alot of folks don't have a good word to say about Swift constructed vans, BUT as they are the largest manufacturer you don't get to be that constructing rubbish!,
> 
> yes due to the sheer no of units produced some will have problems but if the whole manufacturing process was flawed surely there popularity would end?


That is true although they did have a problem in manufacturing which affected a lot of vans in 2005 models onwards.

My advice would be to choose a good dealer to buy from in case of any problems that may arise (which can happen with any make of van). Ideally one that is not too far from home, and Company Reports is a good place to see others experiences.

A 2 or 3 year old van will probably have all the niggly issues sorted out, but expect a few problems with new ones. My only other suggestion is to make sure you get a thorough damp test done inside and out (on the underside of the floor) before buying (even a new van!!).

Good hunting

Dave


----------



## outnabout (Sep 8, 2014)

Charisma said:


> outnabout said:
> 
> 
> > I'm aware that alot of folks don't have a good word to say about Swift constructed vans, BUT as they are the largest manufacturer you don't get to be that constructing rubbish!,
> ...


Thanks for that Dave,

we will be deffinately be having an independant damp test done when we eventually find a suitable van.

the thing is we like the layout of the 765s, ie 2 x belted seats in the back with a fixed bed and just keep comparing other marques, other models are Bolero 684FB, Voyager 680FB choices!

Andy


----------

